# platte platte platte...



## Haufixdraus (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich, als schwerer rüssi träger, konnte mir bis lvl 70 je nach spezialisierung entweder rüstungen, äxte, schwerter oder kolben schmieden.
Hab mich damals zum Axtschmied spezialisiert  und war auch ne traurig drüber (als ini hasser)
Nun seit Wotlk is ja Schmied nur noch für Platte-träger gut. Ich kann nur platte, platte oder platte schmieden. Prima, hab max skill und kann jetzt nix mehr für mich selber bauen
Das is als ob en Alchi seine Tränke net trinken kann, en Verzauberer seine eigenen items net verzaubern kann oder Juwis sich net selber sockeln könnten u.s.w. 

Nun die Frage: seh ich das nur so ?


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2008)

War schwere Rüstung nicht eher bei Lederverarbeitung dabei?


----------



## Haufixdraus (4. Dezember 2008)

kann ein lederer epische äxte, kolben oda schwerter schmieden? damals konnte man auch schwere rüssi schmieden als rüstungsschmied.

edit meint: warum hat man sich auf waffenschmied spezialisiert?? um in wotlk nix dazulernen zu können ? oder um lvl 70 waffen schmieden zu können, welche man net verkaufen kann ??


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2008)

Haufixdraus schrieb:


> warum hat man sich auf waffenschmied spezialisiert??



Beschäftigungstherapie.


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Haufixdraus schrieb:


> kann ein lederer epische äxte, kolben oda schwerter schmieden? damals konnte man auch schwere rüssi schmieden als rüstungsschmied.
> 
> edit meint: warum hat man sich auf waffenschmied spezialisiert?? um in wotlk nix dazulernen zu können ? oder um lvl 70 waffen schmieden zu können, welche man net verkaufen kann ??




Die Zeiten als man schwere Rüstung schmieden konnte sind aber schon lange vorbei, von dem ein oder anderen epischen Teil abgesehen.
Als Schami oder Jäger Waffenschmied zu lernen ... sag ich lieber nichts zu.

Mit Lich King kann man glaube ich mit nem Skill von 420 zwei Waffen seiner Spezialisierung erlernen. Gibts beim Waffenschmied in Dalaran.
Ich rate dir allerdings eher zum umlernen auf Lederer wenn du dir deine Ausrüstung selber herstellen möchtest.


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2009)

Wie du siehst http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/4.3?bon...x=&search=1 kann man nur bis lvl 70 schwere Rüssi herstellen, also frag im offiziellen Forum nach oder bring dir , wie meine Vorposter schon meinten, lederer bei.

edit.: wtf? der THread ist ja schon ca 1 Monat alt..im Schmiedeforum ist ja gar nichts los xD


----------



## Horace (11. Februar 2009)

Was erwartest hier auch Schmied IST langweilig^^Wenn man nicht zum Schluss mit 440 dies 6 epischen Rezepte bekommen würde wäre es total sinnlos.

@Bighorn  Was hast gegen ne Axt oder Kolbenspezi bei nem Schamanen?? Als Verstärker kann (bzw.konnte)ich mir da doch tolle Waffen machen.Ok Jäger is da eher sinnlos wegen 1-2 Äxte sich die Arbeit zu machen^^

Da auch ich nicht gerade ein inifan bin freute ich mich bei bc über die Sachen zum Anfertigen.Leider gibt es im mom keine Endgamerezepte für Spezi.
Auch das ein Schmied keine Schwere Rüssi herstellen kann is doof da das doch meist ketten usw waren und ergo nix mit Leder zu tun hatte.Aber Blizz is ja das rpg egal,daher geben wir die schwere Rüssi den Lederern only weil die ja sooovielk von Kettenrüstung verstehen und schmied ja NUR der Metallbauer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (17. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> War schwere Rüstung nicht eher bei Lederverarbeitung dabei?



Exakt, Drachenlederverarbeitung- oder so ähnlich.

Ansonsten- hey, freu dich doch über 2 Zusatzsockel... Und...Ja, freu dich darüber und fertig ;D


----------



## Dragó82 (25. Februar 2009)

Bei Leder gibt es auch keine spezialisierung mehr jeder kann alles lernen und das Schwere rüssi set ist Crap die werte darauf sind totaler schwachsinn kein crit kein hit aber Rüssi ignor aber da naxx so leicht ist stört das wenig.


----------

